# Patient found down code



## bill2doc (Nov 9, 2011)

Is there a icd 9 code for patient found down?  ETOH intoxication - patient found down


----------



## kak6 (Nov 9, 2011)

305.00 and 780.09


----------



## bill2doc (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks!


----------

